# صور قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ج2



## ابن الكنيسة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

1



2



3
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:ابن الكنيسة


----------



## †gomana† (16 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميلة لقداسة البابا
اشكرك كتير
منتظرة المزيد


----------



## ميلاد توب كت (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ج2*

مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## Meriamty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ج2*



جميلة جدا الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ج2*

مرسى كتير انا كنت محتاج واحدة منهم    ربنا بياركك وبيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## دموع البابا (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة جدا الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

